
Do Us All Favor And Forget That Startup Idea - astrec
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/do-us-all-favor-and-forget-that-startup-idea
======
pg
I'll save you the trouble of reading it. He argues that politicians etc are
wrong to hope that economic growth will come from startups. He then redefines
"startup" to make this true:

"The typical start-up is a company capitalized with about $25,000 of the
founder’s savings that operates in retail or personal services."

I feel pretty sure the guys at AI are experienced enough to understand the
difference between startups and random small businesses, and that they
deliberately ran this story as provocative linkbait to generate traffic on a
slow news day.

~~~
staunch
+1 vote for banning AlleyInsider.

~~~
rms
They certainly pull some of the same tricks as Valleywag, but they have
decent, reasonable stuff some of the time.

